
Show HN: an animation tool for kids - daoudc
https://drawa.live
======
aphit
I tried to use the tool but couldn't get stop to work after drawing a sprite,
moving it around in record.

Getting this in console:

    
    
      main.js:598 Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'stop' of null
          at stop (main.js:598)
          at HTMLDivElement.onclick ((index):38)
    
    

Chrome Version 83.0.4103.61 (Official Build) (64-bit)

